# moving to spain



## nicola1210 (Apr 24, 2014)

hi 
i am new to this site and after some help and information. 
i have recently split up from my husband who we have two children, aged 6 and 7, my dad lives in los alcazares and i am seriously considering moving near him. i would initally rent, but would need the children in school and i would need work, at present i am a self employed childminder, 
so firstly what do i need to do?
what are the schools like?
i dont at present speak spanish nor do my children
and is there chance of work out there?
any help/advice/limks/truth would be most welcome 
also time it takes to sort out as need to obv tie ends up here eg house, work, kids ,ex school etc
thanks in advance everyone


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola1210 said:


> hi
> i am new to this site and after some help and information.
> i have recently split up from my husband who we have two children, aged 6 and 7, my dad lives in los alcazares and i am seriously considering moving near him. i would initally rent, but would need the children in school and i would need work, at present i am a self employed childminder,
> so firstly what do i need to do?
> ...


Work is a tough one. Theres mass unemployment and its unlikely that there is much call for a British childminder. You may find that your husband could prevent you moving permanently out of the UK with the children, so you'd need to make sure that you have that covered.

If I were you, I'd try going for a long holiday during the summer (staying with your father???). That way, you'll get a feel for things and see what avenues are open to you.

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola1210 (Apr 24, 2014)

i dont think he will prevent me as he has sugguested it before so will see.
i have done bar, hotel, restaurant and care work also..

what is the situation with schools?


----------



## nicola1210 (Apr 24, 2014)

i am also going out in may and august too so will research then, but just wanted peoples help and opinions on here too. 
more the merrier!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola1210 said:


> i am also going out in may and august too so will research then, but just wanted peoples help and opinions on here too.
> more the merrier!


True, I think it would be great for you to get away from the UK and the obvious "disruption" in your life right now, so a holiday or two will do you the world of good. But do some research too, and look at it logically and calmly, see how the kids feel - cos they may like the idea of the nice weather, the sea, the pool etc.... for a couple of weeks - but trust me, the novelty soon wears off where kids are concerned. My daughter hated Spain, the dust, the insects, the heat, the winters........ and she never stopped missing her UK life.

Employment is bad in Spain and to become a resident, you will need an income and proof of healthcare, which you'd only get by having an employment contract or being self employed - for which you have to pay a monthly figure (autonomo). 

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... schools - well they're of an age where they would adapt to the change in language and education ok, so, the local school should be fine. International schools tend to teach in English to the English curriculum and cost money, which you may not want to part with lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## nicola1210 (Apr 24, 2014)

thanks very much for the replies. 
I will calmly consider it and do research, 
and hope it pulls off
wont go out without a job and schools sorted...


----------



## astraone (Apr 23, 2014)

nicola1210 said:


> hi
> i am new to this site and after some help and information.
> i have recently split up from my husband who we have two children, aged 6 and 7, my dad lives in los alcazares and i am seriously considering moving near him. i would initally rent, but would need the children in school and i would need work, at present i am a self employed childminder,
> so firstly what do i need to do?
> ...


Hello,

I fancy Spain and want to sell up and leave my job in the uk, i have some family here but still want to try it out,although if there is no work for myself then i dont know if its possible

Regards David


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Do a TEFL course.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Cazzy said:


> Do a TEFL course.


....but only if you can live on a very small salary for a few years and are prepared to work pretty unsociable hours.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

brocher said:


> ....but only if you can live on a very small salary for a few years and are prepared to work pretty unsociable hours.


And if there aren't so many of you that there is a glut and wages are driven down even further, as has been the case with gardeners, pool cleaners etc. etc.


----------

